# St. George Island Charter?



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be heading down in August with my family and some friends for a week.  We (3 guys) are wanting to fish a couple days while we are down there.  Can someone recommend a good charter boat in the area?

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 3, 2013)

My dad and a few of his coworkers just went out with Charles Logus yesterday (I'm pretty sure that's the guy's name). He doesn't have contact info so that may not be of much help, but they did very well and all caught their limits of red snapper along with a bunch of other fish. This is the second time they've fished with him and he put them on fish both times.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'll be heading down in August with my family and some friends for a week.  We (3 guys) are wanting to fish a couple days while we are down there.  Can someone recommend a good charter boat in the area?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darrell



I have fished with this guy: http://bookmeacharter.com/ a couple times a year for several years, his name is Dwayne Allen, real good guy, I go with him for inshore trips...I have fished with several others, but he is the one we usually have the best experience with.....


Off-shore, the guy mentioned above, Charlie Logue, did a great job.  I think his charter is called "Charlie's Charters."  He used to be on the Robinson Brother's website, but I didn't see him up there a while back.

However, the best off-shore trip I ever went on was just a short trip from SGI up in Port St. Joe with Capt. Kenny at Doghouse charters:

http://www.doghousecharters.com

That charter was the best day of fishing I ever had.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I have fished with this guy a couple times a year for several years, his name is Dwayne Allen, real good guy, I go with him for inshore trips...I have fished with several others, but he is the one we usually have the best experience with.....
> 
> http://bookmeacharter.com/
> 
> ...



That's it. My dad just misspelled it when he sent it to me. They caught over 250# of red snapper, about 20 sharks and a few good size kings yesterday.


----------



## killa86 (Jun 3, 2013)

If He's Available Captain Rex. He Is Great. We've Been Using Him For A Couple Of Years. 850-670-8428


----------



## killa86 (Jun 3, 2013)

Captain Rex Is Amazingly Hospitable And We Catch Tons Of Fish. HeTaught My Wife And My Sister In Law How To Use An Open Face In About 2 Casts.


----------



## jdthayer (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive used bookmeacharter.com before and had a great time catching a lot of fish. He was very patient and good with my young sons ( 6&8). We went offshore a little way and really enjoyed it.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 5, 2013)

Charlie Logue is tied in with Robinson Bros as one of their offshore charter capts I believe. At least he's in their brochure. I've fished with him a couple times as well. He'll put you on the fish and in a hurry. His boat will flat out get with it.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jun 6, 2013)

charlies charters 1-850-899-3651


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 11, 2013)

capt. rex Phipps or capt. chip bailey. both are VERY good


----------

